
Jeff Bezos Eating Baby Orca (Illustrated) - mplanner
https://jeffreifman.com/2019/07/30/jeff-bezos-eating-baby-orca/
======
hojjat12000
So Jeff Bezos ate an iguana (not endangered one, but invasive one) that was
supposed to increase awareness. And now because his business has helped
Seatle's economy, he deserved to be depicted eating a baby ocra? How does this
make any sense? What?

